# Synchronize My Documents



## Harry (Sep 25, 2003)

I have just set up a wireless network. I would like to synchronize My Documents on my laptop and desktop. I know about Windows XP Synchronize and it does not sound like a very efficient way to go about what I want to do.

Anyone have any suggestions? I did a search on the forum for synchronize and saw a reference to Beyond Compare. Is this the best way to go? I did a Google search and didn’t turn up what I was looking for. Maybe used wrong terms? 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I use Beyond Compare, and I find it simply "Beyond Compare"! :grin:

I highly recommend it, it works well and will certainly do what you require.


----------



## Harry (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks. From what I read on the Beyond Compare web site it sounds like it will do what I want. May be a bit of overkill. I will give it a try.

Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## Harry (Sep 25, 2003)

I downloaded Beyond Compare and used it to synchronize My Documents on my desktop and laptop. My first reaction? "Dang that was too easy". Scooter Software will be getting my $30 shortly.


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

I use allwaysync, free version has limitations to how many files per month you can do (2000) but it does me. http://allwaysync.com/


----------



## Harry (Sep 25, 2003)

I tried Allway Sync and was somewhat confused by it's behavior. All the files in My Documents on my laptop were recently transferred from my desktop computer. When I ran Allway Sync it wanted to sync in both directions. I didn't understand that, so I didn't do it. I am continuing to use Beyond Compare and choosing to sync from desktop to laptop.

Maybe devil lady would like to comment?


----------



## Roy Ng (Nov 24, 2005)

*Sync*

I have used easy2sync free edition. Try it out


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Must have missed this one. I haven't had that problem with allwaysync. Just point it to the folder I want to sync and let it go. It will sync both ways if the files in one or the other have changed since the last time. I find that very handy, keeps the documents in the most recent format.
Will have a look at eas2sync Roy.


----------

